# New Years Resolutions



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Well 2004 has probably been the worst year of my life, well actually part of 2003 and all of 2004. Its basically been a year since I have been feeling miserable and have been dealing with the onslaught of unresolved mental issues that culminated into I guess some form of DP/DR, which to this day NOONE has told me exactly what the fuck is wrong with me.

Anyhow I am hopeful that 2005 is a better year, and maybe that this time next year, I will be feeling better and that my life will be better, and maybe I won't feel the need to even post here anymore. I know there is some long timers as well call them, on this board, and I commend you for your patience and bravery, but becomming a " long timer" is something I simply cannot do.

Anyways here are my New Years Resolutions so far

1. Get Better Mentally
2. Get as much music done as possible and really go somewhere with that.
3. Get myself into tip top condition physically, I have been slacking over the past few months.
4. Find the right girlfriend, or at least a steady bootycall, lol
5. Eat healthier
6. Try to be myself as much as possible
7. Make more money than I did in 2004 
8. Less arguing with my dad
9.Try to stay away from negative things
10.Gain a better appreciation for my life.

Hopefully some of these, well most of these will be met, but only time can tell. Wish me luck

What are some of yours???


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

2003 and 2004 has also been the worstr years of my life, total mental brakdown/meltdown that im still trying to recover from

but enough dwelling on the negative

here are my hastilly prepared new years resolutionms that I will probally not fufill

Pass college course
Get girlfriend
get off medication
get my head sorted / together again
go to uni 
move away from home
stop beatinmyself up (mentally)


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Same here.

2004 was one of the worst years of my life and I am so glad to close the book on it.

2005 gives me (and everyone here) a chance to start clean and fresh.

Resolutions (some pretty ambitious)

1-Stop smoking cigarettes. *
2-Stay absolutely sober. 
3-Surround myself with positives.
4-Appreciate what I have, not what I don't.
5-Work harder/Study harder.
6-Stop looking back so goddamned much.

*(This will take a couple of weeks.months.)

Anyway, I am excited about this year and I hope you guys are too.

Regards,
Blake


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

2003/2004 were hell on earth and i'm surprised i'm not in a straight jacket yet.

1) connect with myself again
2) once the first one is done, then i can do everything i've wanted
3) kill lots of people


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

yep, my worst year is past, during the next one I'll promise to

1. become a dp survivor and write a book about it (in the movie I'll be played by Shannen Doherty)
2. organize my meds by shape, size and colour
4. become less negative and more Pollyanna- like
3. get into amazingly good shape and partake in Survivor 23
5. probably not get a boyfriend, I'll be too busy with the abovementioned


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> 1) connect with myself again
> 2) once the first one is done, then i can do everything i've wanted
> 3) kill lots of people


LOL



> 2. organize my meds by shape, size and colour


LOL

Good ones, guys.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Turn my house into a porn studio


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

^ lol that wouldn't be a bad idea


----------

